

Try TogetherJS on hackurls - csantini
http://hackurls.com/#&togetherjs=global
Just copy-pasted TogetherJS and deployed on hackurls.com, I can finally know who my users are, super cool :)
======
csantini
ehehe, it's cool :D though the user list goes crazy with too many users

